# Hydor smart level ATO



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just installed a Hydor Smart level ATO in my RSM 250 and am using a Rio 600 pump from my FW storage container up 38" to the rear sump area.
This thing keeps my salinity bang on as well as my sump level which is critical on this tank and sump for the protein skimmer to work right.
A real good product for sure.


----------

